# [UK] Custom Tech Station



## meticadpa (Dec 27, 2011)

OK guys, I've decided that enough is enough: I absolutely hate computers, cleaning computers and even looking at them, so I'm going to get a case. Just wondering if there's any interest for my tech station here that Oli made for me. Unique amongst all the ones he made. Has room for six hard drives and two optical drives, great cable management, and, of course great airflow (if you need it).

Not sure what it'd be worth, but I want a case. I'll also need a case for going to uni with, since I can hardly take this. And now for the most reposted pictures in the history of computer cases.











The only thing that's changed since then is that there are two blue 4" cathode lights underneath the motherboard that have been attached with Velcro. If you want these I'll throw them in too; if not, I can take off the Velcro and make sure there's no marks or residue left.

Take your chance to own a piece of case modding history! I'll even sign it for you. 

Oh, and merry Christmas, guys.


----------



## linkin (Dec 27, 2011)

Did you have a price in mind? I'd probably take it. Always wanted a tech bench 

PS: Books are the best kind of stand for anything


----------



## JasonJohnston09 (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm also interested in this.


----------



## Shane (Dec 27, 2011)

Im intrested in this also,and im in the UK.

How much are you wanting for it including postage?

Just a couple of questions though.

Does this Testbench have any On/Off button fixed to it or Activity lights?...or do you have to short?
Hard Drives & Optical drive look slightly off at an angle,Is there no support for the drives on the right side?

Im off to work in a bit so wont reply until tommorow morning.


----------



## meticadpa (Dec 28, 2011)

linkin said:


> Did you have a price in mind? I'd probably take it. Always wanted a tech bench
> 
> PS: Books are the best kind of stand for anything


Not sure if be willing to ship
To Australia: would be really expensive. Like really expensive. And yes, books are great. 


JasonJohnston09 said:


> I'm also interested in this.


Same goes: not sure I'd want to ship to the USA. 


Nevakonaza said:


> Im intrested in this also,and im in the UK.
> 
> How much are you wanting for it including postage?
> 
> ...



This is what I'm talking about.  

I'd have to see how much postage is first. I'll work out an estimate and let you know. 

There are no switches attached to it currently, but there is an acrylic cut-out for one on the front (as you can see in front of the bottom of the motherboard). I was going to buy one but I ended up just using my motherboard's power buttons. If it was really a problem I'm sure I could fit one, but I'd have to go out of my way to get one. Used to have a few lying around but I think I threw them out a while ago. 

No support, I'm afraid. However, they only looked like they were sagging because I hadn't tightened the screws properly in the picture. They're a little better now. Had it for about two years though so it doesn't seem to be an issue!

If you want a faster response, e-mail me at meticadpa@gmail.com 

Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## linkin (Dec 28, 2011)

So assuming money is not object for me, what does shipping to here actually cost?


----------



## meticadpa (Dec 28, 2011)

I have no idea... hm. If you really want it that much I'd be willing to do it, although you should know that it might take a long time to get there. I'll try and get an estimate for you, but I think it'll be a lot. Like, a lot.


----------



## linkin (Dec 28, 2011)

Alright let me know if you need a state or zip code or anything like that.


----------



## meticadpa (Dec 28, 2011)

linkin said:


> Alright let me know if you need a state or zip code or anything like that.



Aye, that'd help. I'll be heading down to the post office in the next few days, so I'll probably try and get an estimate then.


----------



## HazzaHnoob (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm in the UK, and might, maybe, possibly, be interested... Roughly how much did you want for it? Or is it sold now?


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 6, 2012)

Mine's better


----------



## Troncoso (Jan 6, 2012)

Is it for sale?


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 7, 2012)

haha no.


----------



## meticadpa (Jan 16, 2012)

Pfft, keep telling yourself that. 

Still for sale!


----------



## meticadpa (Apr 11, 2012)

Bump, forgot about this. Still for sale.


----------

